
Ask HN: How to move from CTO to COO/CEO role - IDTheft
Hello All,<p>I am currently a CTO of a startup. My co founder is the CEO. I don&#x27;t intend to be CEO at my current startup, I am happy and satisfied with my current role. I want to prepare myself to be a CEO or COO type of role in my future endeavors. I am an older candidate, introvert and a foreign national with an accent.<p>Here in my plan of action,<p><pre><code>  Attend American Accent classes to neutralize the accent. 
  Possibly, attend top tier part time mba program.
  Improve networking skills
</code></pre>
I would appreciate any feedback or suggestions yo u might have.
======
mspettel
As far as easy to digest resources go, Ben Horowitz's "The Hard Thing About
Hard Things" is a great reference as to what skills a good CEO should have.

